# Gypsy Tab Variant



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As stated before, I really like Gypsy tabs:

http://slingshotforu...2441-para-tabs/

I like to attach a loop of leather using either Chicago screws or small machine screws with acorn nuts. I put the ends of the loop on the back side of the fork so the loop comes over the top of the fork. Here is an example:









This arrangement works very well, especially with chains, and allows for very quick band changes. However, recently I was shooting with these tabs and flat bands, and I was getting rather inconsistent accuracy. I finally traced the problem to how the flatbands tended to shift around in the tabs, not coming back to the same place after each shot. For a couple of examples, here is my SSS present to Dayhiker:









You can see that each time the bands fly forward, they will tend to shift a bit. When you draw back on the pouch, the bands will fold beneath the tabs, but they do not always fold the same way. Here is another example, close up so you can see what happens:









After shooting, even with just a small loop, the band will tend to twist to one side. This happens even though I cut my tabs in an hour glass shape, so the loop end is narrower than the place through which the screw passes.

The solution I decided on was to soak the tabs in water and then twist them so the middle became more like a chord. Then I clamped the ends flat and let the tabs dry. Here is an example of the result:









On the right is the cutout tab. On the left is the tab after being twisted while wet, clamped, and dried. This arrangement still allows the quick change of bands, but with the rounded tab, the bands are a lot more stable.









For single bands (as opposed to doubled or half doubled bands), I tie a loop in the flat band, using a pencil as a form. That leaves enough space to easily insert (or remove) the end of the Gypsy tab. I am now as accurate with this slingshot as with any I own, including those with standard tied flatband attachment.

So if you have been having accuracy problems with Gypsy tabs and flatbands, I suggest you try twisting those tabs into a chord so the flatbands will be positioned more consistently from shot to shot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's very clever


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Charles.

I wonder if D rings between the tab and the flatband would work? It might mar up the top of the slingshot, I'm going to give that a try if I can find a couple of D rings

RR


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

why not just use a leather shoe lace?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

RedRubber said:


> why not just use a leather shoe lace?


You could use a leather shoe lace or a chunk of parachord but the question is, how do you attach that to the fork? I do not see any way to conveniently connect parachord or leather loops to the fork that allows for rapid band changes. Usually such loops are either glued into drilled holes or are whipped in place with string. You do NOT want to have to undo that sort of attachement just to change bands. With the Chicago screws or the small bolts and acorn nuts, it is a snap to remove the tabs and put on a new set of bands. By twisting the Gypsy tab the way I suggest, you essentially get a leather "boot lace" with tabs at the end that can be held in place by a bolt and nut or by a Chicago screw.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

That's more or less how I fit my bands on my naturals. Have a look in my gallery. Not sure if my pics are big enough to get a really clear view.

I saw down the fork, and insert a leather thong and fit the band to the thong. I then fit a screw to give the fork some strength, because without it, you would be pulling against only half the fork thickness.

I like the way it looks, as much as anything else.

I've never really liked fitting the bands directly to the forks, and always fit via leather thongs.


----------

